# NFTS Screenwriting Jan 2023 entry (5 Viewers)



## katiebonnie

Hello! Just wondering if anyone else applied for Screenwriting at NFTS?


----------



## Chris W

Good luck! Please everyone add your applications when you can so we can improve the accuracy of the data on the page below:


NFTS - Screenwriting Acceptance Rate






45%

Admitted
5   out of   11   Admitted



55%

*Not Admitted*
6   out of   11   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------



## fiere240

I did, but no reply beyond it being under review. I already committed to USC in the meantime haha


----------



## William Burt

Still nothing so far! Does anyone know when traditionally they respond to Screenwriting applications?


----------



## Chris W

The data in the page linked above has the earliest dates we've logged in the past in our database. Be sure to add your applications so we can improve the data.


----------



## rioangelica

I did! I also applied to the Producing MA. Still no word for them, but I know from the Open Days that interviews usually take place in June, and since they need us to get recommendation letters for the interviews, I would think they would give us at _least _a week to get all that together... so, all in all, I feel like it should be any minute now!


----------



## katiebonnie

rodolphesalis said:


> I did! I also applied to the Producing MA. Still no word for them, but I know from the Open Days that interviews usually take place in June, and since they need us to get recommendation letters for the interviews, I would think they would give us at _least _a week to get all that together... so, all in all, I feel like it should be any minute now!


I actually think they said July for the interviews?? That seems to match up with the previous years from what I can find but god knows at this point 😂 maybe the notifications go out in June?


----------



## rioangelica

katiebonnie said:


> I actually think they said July for the interviews?? That seems to match up with the previous years from what I can find but god knows at this point 😂 maybe the notifications go out in June?


Man, who knows LOL! I have it written down as "Approximately we interview in June" for both the Screenwriting and Producing programs in my notes from the Online Open days (which at least makes sense for Producing since there's a workshop in July folks have to attend as part of the admissions process), but I guess we'll see what they end up doing 😂


----------



## Deleted member 28068

rodolphesalis said:


> I did! I also applied to the Producing MA. Still no word for them, but I know from the Open Days that interviews usually take place in June, and since they need us to get recommendation letters for the interviews, I would think they would give us at _least _a week to get all that together... so, all in all, I feel like it should be any minute now!


Good luck, Ro! I applied for Producing, too. I heard back a couple weeks ago, but I haven’t seen anyone else say anything yet, and the boards haven’t been too much help so far, but I’m still digging for info.


----------



## katiebonnie

Have you guys found anyone else/any other info on other sites?? I feel like the other 350+ people applying must exist somewhere 😂


----------



## rioangelica

steveeen said:


> Good luck, Ro! I applied for Producing, too. I heard back a couple weeks ago, but I haven’t seen anyone else say anything yet, and the boards haven’t been too much help so far, but I’m still digging for info.


Thank you! I just saw your application; that's amazing you heard back so quickly! I hope the interview process goes well for you. I know, NFTS seems to be weirdly sparse on helpful online info. I only found one other person online who I could reach out to for info, and he was a Composing student who graduated a few years ago (and I found him on Reddit lol) - so, you know, not too much overlap there in terms of interview process similarities. Did they give you any info about how to prep for the interview?


----------



## Deleted member 28068

rodolphesalis said:


> Thank you! I just saw your application; that's amazing you heard back so quickly! I hope the interview process goes well for you. I know, NFTS seems to be weirdly sparse on helpful online info. I only found one other person online who I could reach out to for info, and he was a Composing student who graduated a few years ago (and I found him on Reddit lol) - so, you know, not too much overlap there in terms of interview process similarities. Did they give you any info about how to prep for the interview?


I found the composing student too! Not the most helpful, but better than nothing. Beyond an email with the date and time and some basic information about what they need from me and future steps, not really… my internet scouring hasn’t really produced anything either. it’s so easy to find info on Columbia, nyu, usc, UCLA and Afi, but NFTS is like this weird information void so I’ve kinda stopped trying to anticipate questions and just do the best with what I’ve got. I’ll definitely let you guys know as much about the interview as im allowed to share though


----------



## Chris W

katiebonnie said:


> Have you guys found anyone else/any other info on other sites?? I feel like the other 350+ people applying must exist somewhere 😂


Yes I hope they find this site too!


----------



## alexsecilmis

steveeen said:


> I found the composing student too! Not the most helpful, but better than nothing. Beyond an email with the date and time and some basic information about what they need from me and future steps, not really… my internet scouring hasn’t really produced anything either. it’s so easy to find info on Columbia, nyu, usc, UCLA and Afi, but NFTS is like this weird information void so I’ve kinda stopped trying to anticipate questions and just do the best with what I’ve got. I’ll definitely let you guys know as much about the interview as im allowed to share though


Hi! I'm in the same boat as all of you and struggling to find a lot of clear information on the course. As someone applying for the Composing course, would you mind telling me what the composing student said? Thank you!


----------



## Deleted member 28068

alexsecilmis said:


> Hi! I'm in the same boat as all of you and struggling to find a lot of clear information on the course. As someone applying for the Composing course, would you mind telling me what the composing student said? Thank you!


Hi Alex—so in this thread there’s a comment from a composing student that goes into some detail about his experience. That’s literally all I could find where someone gives a detailed account of their time at nfts that didn’t sound like complete bs…  not sure how much it’s going to help…




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Filmmakers/comments/en7r53


----------



## Umie13

Hey guys! 
Just wanted to wish you all the best for NFTS! I was a previous applicant last year but have committed to AFI this year. Interviews went out early July last year so maybe will be the same this year!


----------



## Emily Laura NFTS

Hi all, 
It's Emily from the NFTS here.  Firstly, thanks for your patience if you are waiting to hear application outcomes.  We have received hundreds of applications, and each is in a SIFT process, which can take a number of weeks.  Do bear with us, and the Registry team will be in touch with any updates in the coming weeks.   In the meantime if you have any other questions please email me on info@nfts.co.uk.   Thanks! Emily


----------



## rioangelica

Emily Laura NFTS said:


> Hi all,
> It's Emily from the NFTS here.  Firstly, thanks for your patience if you are waiting to hear application outcomes.  We have received hundreds of applications, and each is in a SIFT process, which can take a number of weeks.  Do bear with us, and the Registry team will be in touch with any updates in the coming weeks.   In the meantime if you have any other questions please email me on info@nfts.co.uk.   Thanks! Emily


Thank you Emily! Completely understand that it takes time - I think we're all just jittery with anticipation 😊 Thank you all for your attentive consideration of our applications!


----------



## rioangelica

alexsecilmis said:


> Hi! I'm in the same boat as all of you and struggling to find a lot of clear information on the course. As someone applying for the Composing course, would you mind telling me what the composing student said? Thank you!


Hey Alex! I actually still haven't reached out properly to the Composing student, but this is the comment of his that I found: 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Filmmakers/comments/en7r53/_/fefgx62
. In a private DM with him he sounded happy to answer any questions, so you could probably reach out to him with anything you want to ask!


----------



## alexsecilmis

rioangelica said:


> Hey Alex! I actually still haven't reached out properly to the Composing student, but this is the comment of his that I found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Filmmakers/comments/en7r53/_/fefgx62
> . In a private DM with him he sounded happy to answer any questions, so you could probably reach out to him with anything you want to ask!


thank you so much for sending this to me!


----------



## William Burt

Hey everyone - Has anybody heard back yet?!


----------



## rioangelica

William Burt said:


> Hey everyone - Has anybody heard back yet?!


I have not! Kinda glad to know someone else hasn't either 😅 I will say though, as a kind of reference point, that when I heard back from my other application (Producing), I didn't hear back until after the interviews were conducted. I know this cause someone I know had had his interview the week before, and we heard back at the same time (me getting rejected, him moving on to the workshop). So I'm sort of suspecting that it might be the same for this MA too? That if we don't hear about getting an interview, we might not hear until after the interviews are conducted? That's 100% speculation though!


----------



## katiebonnie

I just got an email saying I was selected for interview  😬 Has anyone else heard?


----------



## writestuff

I received an email this morning about an interview. But nervous about this test as I absolutely suck at them 😬


----------



## rioangelica

katiebonnie said:


> I just got an email saying I was selected for interview  😬 Has anyone else heard?


Ahh that's wonderful Katie! 😍 Congratulations! When is it scheduled for?


----------



## rioangelica

writestuff said:


> I received an email this morning about an interview. But nervous about this test as I absolutely suck at them 😬


Aw, yeah, interviews are hard. I wish I had advice to give but I've never done one myself (at least not for grad school). 😕 One thing I will say, from what I've heard from others, is to go over your own material and know it well! Good luck!!


----------



## Chris W

katiebonnie said:


> I just got an email saying I was selected for interview  😬 Has anyone else heard?





writestuff said:


> I received an email this morning about an interview. But nervous about this test as I absolutely suck at them 😬


Awesome! Congrats! Be sure to update your applications in our database with this info to help others.

Re advice for interview just be yourself and be ready to talk about your work and maybe even have a good answer for the "why" and what inspires you.

Our interview with NFTS admissions may have some advice as well.


----------



## katiebonnie

writestuff said:


> I received an email this morning about an interview. But nervous about this test as I absolutely suck at them 😬


Ahh! Congratulations! Are you UK based? I'm not sure what the test is but I'm terrible at them too so don't worry!


----------



## katiebonnie

rioangelica said:


> Ahh that's wonderful Katie! 😍 Congratulations! When is it scheduled for?


Thank you! 🤭 Well it's scheduled for July 14th but it's in-person which I can't do as I'm in Shanghai sooooo I'm gonna drop them an email to see if there's an alternative 😬


----------



## JohnC

Congratulations to those who have interviews!! I haven't heard anything back


----------



## rioangelica

katiebonnie said:


> Thank you! 🤭 Well it's scheduled for July 14th but it's in-person which I can't do as I'm in Shanghai sooooo I'm gonna drop them an email to see if there's an alternative 😬


Oof, I hope they can help you make that work! Are you just visiting Shanghai and are generally UK-based? I think I heard from them that they can do video interviews if necessary so hopefully that can be an option if you can't make it!


----------



## katiebonnie

rioangelica said:


> Oof, I hope they can help you make that work! Are you just visiting Shanghai and are generally UK-based? I think I heard from them that they can do video interviews if necessary so hopefully that can be an option if you can't make it!


I'm from the UK but I'm working on a contract in China until January next year! Yeah I asked in the open day and they said it was possible so I'm hoping they'll allow it  😬


----------



## writestuff

katiebonnie said:


> I'm from the UK but I'm working on a contract in China until January next year! Yeah I asked in the open day and they said it was possible so I'm hoping they'll allow it  😬


Were you able to do your interview online? Hoping it went well


----------



## katiebonnie

writestuff said:


> Were you able to do your interview online? Hoping it went well


Yes I was! They had actually scheduled it with the time difference in mind which was lovely of them. It didn't go very well haha but I'm glad I got that far and defo grateful for the experience  ☺️


----------



## Deleted member 28068

Hey hey, anyone gonna be at NFTS next week for all the stuff?


----------



## writestuff

steveeen said:


> Hey hey, anyone gonna be at NFTS next week for all the stuff?


Hiya! Do you mean for the workshop stuff? The screenwriting course (as far as I know!) doesn’t have a workshop. You do an intense interview which includes a test beforehand and then they’ll either offer you a place on the course or not. I guess from the script you submit as part of the application, the creative test and ideas you pitch in the interview that’s probably enough for them to go off, maybe. 

I believe interviews have been carried out this week and they’ll start getting back to people next week for acceptances, rejections and maybe further interviews if they feel like they haven’t found the right candidates yet. 

But enjoy your time at NFTS! I know there’s a bakery nearby called Gail’s and I (and my waistline) highly recommend it 😅


----------



## Deleted member 28068

writestuff said:


> Hiya! Do you mean for the workshop stuff? The screenwriting course (as far as I know!) doesn’t have a workshop. You do an intense interview which includes a test beforehand and then they’ll either offer you a place on the course or not. I guess from the script you submit as part of the application, the creative test and ideas you pitch in the interview that’s probably enough for them to go off, maybe.
> 
> I believe interviews have been carried out this week and they’ll start getting back to people next week for acceptances, rejections and maybe further interviews if they feel like they haven’t found the right candidates yet.
> 
> But enjoy your time at NFTS! I know there’s a bakery nearby called Gail’s and I (and my waistline) highly recommend it 😅


Fingers crossed for you! and yeah, I do mean for workshop stuff. Just checking to see if anyone else on the site would be there as well. 

And yes to Gail’s! I lived in a flat almost immediately above one in Belsize. Near daily trips—also at the expense of my waistline. Worth it.


----------



## MS.Gilmore

writestuff said:


> Hiya! Do you mean for the workshop stuff? The screenwriting course (as far as I know!) doesn’t have a workshop. You do an intense interview which includes a test beforehand and then they’ll either offer you a place on the course or not. I guess from the script you submit as part of the application, the creative test and ideas you pitch in the interview that’s probably enough for them to go off, maybe.
> 
> I believe interviews have been carried out this week and they’ll start getting back to people next week for acceptances, rejections and maybe further interviews if they feel like they haven’t found the right candidates yet.
> 
> But enjoy your time at NFTS! I know there’s a bakery nearby called Gail’s and I (and my waistline) highly recommend it 😅


Hiya, 
Just wondering about something you said, is it common for them to do more interviews (like a callback) after the first? I've never heard of them doing that. I mean, I kinda like the idea of it.


----------



## writestuff

MS.Gilmore said:


> Hiya,
> Just wondering about something you said, is it common for them to do more interviews (like a callback) after the first? I've never heard of them doing that. I mean, I kinda like the idea of it.


Hello! I don’t know of them doing callbacks for people they have already interviewed but I have been told that on other courses they have extended their interviewing period and inviting to interview other people to make up the course, but this information is sourced from a current student I know and not from the school itself.


----------



## writestuff

writestuff said:


> Hello! I don’t know of them doing callbacks for people they have already interviewed but I have been told that on other courses they have extended their interviewing period and inviting to interview other people to make up the course, but this information is sourced from a current student I know and not from the school itself.


Sorry, just to add - this was in reference to what they have sometimes done in previous years and not this current year.


----------



## MS.Gilmore

writestuff said:


> Sorry, just to add - this was in reference to what they have sometimes done in previous years and not this current year.


Oh thanks for adding!  I just wanted to check as I never heard of them doing that. And I just wanted to clarify. Thank you for the info!


----------



## Emily Laura NFTS

Hi!  It's Emily from the NFTS here.  Most MA courses will have a reserve list in place, in case of declined offers, or people unable to take their place.  Hope that helps, Emily


----------



## writestuff

Hello! Has anyone heard back yet? My application dashboard status has changed to “concluded“ so assuming emails will be sent out today or so…


----------



## katiebonnie

writestuff said:


> Hello! Has anyone heard back yet? My application dashboard status has changed to “concluded“ so assuming emails will be sent out today or so…


I thought it just did that once we had had our interviews as the process is technically 'concluded' but I dunno! They said to me a couple of weeks if that helps!


----------



## omurray97

Hey. Been lurking on this thread for a while. I got an email this morning to say I'd made the reserve candidate list so I'm assuming they're in the process of sending out emails today. 

My application hasn't been concluded on the dashboard yet either if that helps at all.


----------



## katiebonnie

omurray97 said:


> Hey. Been lurking on this thread for a while. I got an email this morning to say I'd made the reserve candidate list so I'm assuming they're in the process of sending out emails today.
> 
> My application hasn't been concluded on the dashboard yet either if that helps at all.


Congratulations!! That's amazing! 🎉

I haven't heard anything yet but I feel like it's usually acceptances, waitlist and then rejections so I'll hold out for my rejection email 😂 fingers crossed you get offered a space later down the line!

No mine hasn't been concluded on the dashboard either.


----------



## writestuff

omurray97 said:


> Hey. Been lurking on this thread for a while. I got an email this morning to say I'd made the reserve candidate list so I'm assuming they're in the process of sending out emails today.
> 
> My application hasn't been concluded on the dashboard yet either if that helps at all.


Congrats and hoping it works out!

I did end up receiving an email to say I’ve been accepted. It was in my spam folder from this morning 💀 

Hoping more good emails come through for the rest of this thread and wishing you all luck.


----------



## Deleted member 28068

Since there’s no real nfts producing thread, i’m just going to post on here.

I got reserve candidate for the course which, on a course of 10 people, is a rejection. Stings, but i’m declaring a 36-hour self-pity window for all of us rejects

anyone else get results yet?


----------



## writestuff

steveeen said:


> Since there’s no real nfts producing thread, i’m just going to post on here.
> 
> I got reserve candidate for the course which, on a course of 10 people, is a rejection. Stings, but i’m declaring a 36-hour self-pity window for all of us rejects
> 
> anyone else get results yet?


I’m sorry to hear that but I’m hoping something works out down the line.
Come what may, you should still be proud to have gotten that far! It’s still an achievement and shows that people like your ideas and see potential in you for you to make it to the final stages


----------



## Deleted member 28068

writestuff said:


> I’m sorry to hear that but I’m hoping something works out down the line.
> Come what may, you should still be proud to have gotten that far! It’s still an achievement and shows that people like your ideas and see potential in you for you to make it to the final stages


thanks, but ugh…


----------



## writestuff

omurray97 said:


> Hey. Been lurking on this thread for a while. I got an email this morning to say I'd made the reserve candidate list so I'm assuming they're in the process of sending out emails today.
> 
> My application hasn't been concluded on the dashboard yet either if that helps at all.


Hey - wondered if you heard anything back about being on the reserve list? A friend I had made had to pull out a while back from the screenwriting course due to various reasons so wondered if you had been offered the place. Fingers crossed!


----------



## omurray97

writestuff said:


> Hey - wondered if you heard anything back about being on the reserve list? A friend I had made had to pull out a while back from the screenwriting course due to various reasons so wondered if you had been offered the place. Fingers crossed!


Hey! The notification for this got lost in my spam, but yes, I was offered a place last year. Sorry to hear your friend had to drop out, looking forward to meeting you at NFTS next week!


----------

